# Já que se fala no Nevão de 1997



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Mai 2007 às 00:33)

Este documento que encontrei na net só confirma que o maior nevão que eu vi em Portugal, foi mesmo o maior dos últimos anos!

Medidas tomadas pelo Min da Economia para ajudar nos prejuízos causados!
*NA MINHA TERRA FORAM AS ESTUFAS QUE DESABARAM!*

MINISTÉRIO DA ECONOMIA
Decreto-Lei n.o 259/97
de 30 de Setembro
*Os distritos de Bragança, Castelo Branco, Guarda
e Vila Real foram atingidos, entre 5 de Dezembro de
1996 e 7 de Janeiro de 1997, por severas condições climatéricas,
com temporais e quedas de neve de excepcional
intensidade, provocando danos na actividade económica,
designadamente no comércio e indústria.*De acordo com o disposto na alínea c) do n.o 2 da
Resolução de Conselho de Ministros n.o 74/97, de 13
de Maio, os danos sofridos devem ser minoradas através
do acesso a uma linha de crédito bonificado, no valor
global de 300 000 000$.
Torna-se, pois, necessário concretizar esta medida
especial de apoio, definindo as regras de acesso ao referido
crédito.
Assim:
Nos termos da alínea a) do n.o 1 do artigo 201.o da
Constituição, o Governo decreta o seguinte:
Artigo 1.o
Objecto
É criada uma linha de crédito especial, até ao montante
global máximo de 300 000 000$, com o objectivo
de minimizar os danos sofridos na actividade comercial
e industrial, por efeito directo das condições climáticas
anormais verificadas entre 5 de Dezembro de 1996 e
7 de Janeiro de 1997.
Artigo 2.o
Acesso
1 —Têm acesso à linha de crédito referida no artigo
anterior as entidades que tenham sofrido danos na sua
actividade comercial ou industrial causados pelas intempéries
ocorridas entre 5 de Dezembro de 1996 e 7 de
Janeiro de 1997 nos distritos de Bragança, Castelo
Branco, Guarda e Vila Real.
2 —A possibilidade de acesso a esta linha de crédito
deve ser comprovada pelo Instituto de Apoio às Pequenas
e Médias Empresas e ao Investimento (IAPMEI).
Artigo 3.o
Montante
1 —O crédito é concedido pelas instituições autorizadas
a conceder crédito sob a forma de empréstimo
reembolsável.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mai 2007 às 23:40)

Tenho bem presente esse nevão que provavelmente também foi o maior nevão a que assisti em Bragança. Houve grandes acumulações de neve durante uma semana (a primeira de 1997), que provocou a queda da cobertura de 2 armazéns na Zona Industrial de Bagança e desmonoramento da cobertura do pavilão de desportos do Clube Académico de Bragança, que conseguiu reconstruir o pavilhão recorrendo ás ajudas extraordinárias concedidas pelo Governo. 
É pena não ter fotos da altura, mas após uma pequena pequisa na net encontrei duas fotos desse nevão na Zona de Alijó.


----------

